# النفط الليبي , انواعه , ولماذا هو الافضل عالميا



## Eng.Mahammed (13 ديسمبر 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الصلاة والسلام علي سيدنا محمد النبي الكريم
رب اشرح لي صدري ويسر لي أمري واحلل عقده من لساني يفقهوا قولي


عند بداية ثورة الــ17 من فبراير في ليبيا توقف النفط الليبي عن التدفق من الحقول تدريجيا
الي ان انقطع نهائيا بعد فرض العقوبات علي النظام الليبي .

في غضون ذلك وتزامنا مع العقوبات المفروضة أصبحت المصافي الاوروبيه تعاني تبعات هذا القرار
حيث ان النفط الليبي هو الذي يغذي معظم هذه المصافي ويتميز أيضا بنوعيته الفريدة وبخفته مقارنه بالأنواع الموجودة بالأسواق والتي تختلف كليا عن نوعيه النفط الليبي.

دفع نقص النفط الليبي في الأسواق الاوربيه الشركات الي محاوله العثور علي بديل يفي بالغرض ويغني عن استعمال النفط الليبي .

ولأكن هذه المحاولات باءت بالفشل نتيجة عدم وجود خام مشابه تماما للخام الليبي وان المصافي الاوربيه مصنعه للتلاؤم مع الخام الليبي دون سواه ولا يمكن ان تتأقلم مع خام أخر .

الامر الذي بدأ ينذر بكارثة في الدول الاوروبيه مع اقتراب فصل الشتاء وتزايد الطلب علي النفط وخصوصا مشتقات النفط لاستعمالها في التدفئة وغيره.

هذه العوامل مجتمعه دفعتني لتوضيح انواع النفط الليبي وتفسير كونه مميز ومطلوب علي المستوي العالمي .


النفط
النفط مادة غير متجانسة تختلف طبيعتها من مكان لآخر. وتستخدم الخامات القياسية مثل "غرب تكساس" و"برنت" للمساعدة في تسعير 160نوعاً من النفوط المختلفة. 
ويتم تسعير هذه الخامات بناء على مدى اختلافها عن الخامات القياسية ومدى بعدها عن أسواق هذه الخامات. 
ويتم التمييز بين أنواع النفط حسب كثافتها (وزنها مقارنة بحجمها) وحموضتها (نسبة الكبريت فيها) وعوامل أخرى.
وكان من أهم إسهامات معهد النفط الأمريكي إنشاء معيار للكثافة يقاس بالدرجات وتبدأ من صفر. 
فالنفط الذي تقل كثافته عن 25درجة يعتبر ثقيلاً، والنفط الذي تراوح كثافته بين 25و 35يعتبر متوسطاً، وأي نفط كثافته أعلى من 35درجة يعتبر خفيفاً.
أما النفط الحلو فهو الذي تقل فيه نسبة الكبريت عن 1في المائة. 
وينخفض سعر النفط مقارنة بخامات القياس كلما زادت كثافته وحموضته، ويرتفع سعره مع انخفاض كثافته وحموضته. 

ويمثل إنتاج النفط الخفيف الحلو نحو 40في المائة من الإنتاج العالمي، بينما تمثل النفوط الثقيلة والمتوسطة الـ 60في المائة الباقية

خام برنت
يستخدم خام برنت كمعيار لتسعير ثلثي إنتاج النفط العالمي، خاصة في الأسواق الأوروبية والإفريقية. 
ويتكون ''برنت'' من مزيج نفطي من 15 حقلاً مختلفاً في منطقتي برنت ونينيان في بحر الشمال، اللتين تنتجان نحو 500 ألف برميل يومياً. 
ويعتبر ''برنت'' من النفوط الخفيفة الحلوة بسبب وزنه النوعي البالغ 38 درجة وانخفاض نسبة الكبريت التي تصل إلى 037 في المائة. وبناء على الفروق بينه وبين الخامات الأخرى فإنه بشكل عام يباع بسعر أعلى من سلة نفوط ''أوبك'' بنحو دولار للبرميل، وبسعر أقل من خام غرب تكساس بنحو دولار أيضاً. 
وعلى الرغم من أن الدول الأوروبية تستهلك أغلب إنتاج خام برنت، إلا أنه يصدر أحياناً إلى الولايات المتحدة وبعض الدول الإفريقية إذا كان الفرق بين سعره وسعر النفوط المماثلة في هذه الأسواق أكبر من تكاليف الشحن.


غرب تكساس
من النفوط الخفيفة الحلوة، وزنه النوعي 36,9 درجة، ويحتوي على 024 في المائة من الكبريت فقط، ما يجعله يتفوق على نفوط ''أوبك'' وعلى خام برنت. لذلك فإنه يباع في المتوسط بسعر أعلى من سلة نفوط ''أوبك'' بنحو دولارين، وأعلى من برنت بنحو دولار واحد. 
ونظراً لجودته فإنه المصدر الأساسي للبنزين في الولايات المتحدة. وكما يدل اسمه فإن أغلبه ينتج في غرب تكساس. 
وهو أحد خامات القياس العالمية التي تستخدم في تسعير الخامات الأخرى، خاصة في أمريكا الشمالية، أكبر سوق للنفط في العالم. ونقطة التسعير هي مدينة كوشينج في أوكلاهوما كونها مركز تقاطع لمجموعة كبيرة من أنابيب النفط التي تمكن من نقل النفط إلى مختلف أنحاء الولايات المتحدة، بما في ذلك الموانئ الأمريكية، ومن ثم إلى أي مكان في العالم. 
ومشكلة هذا النفط مماثلة لمشكلة خام برنت بسبب الانخفاض الدائم في احتياطياته وإنتاجه، الأمر الذي قد يجبر المتعاملين في أسواق النفط العالمية على تجاهله يوماً ما وإيجاد بديل له.


النفط الليبي 
تتنتج ليبيا قرابه 1.6 مليون برميل يوميا من النفط الخام والذي يصدر جله الي الدول الاوربيه .
يتميز النفط الليبي بانه يحتوي علي نسبة قليله من الكبريت قد تصل في بعض الحقول الي 0.07 %
كما ان كثافته منخفضه حيث قد تصل الي 43.1° 
وهذا رسم توضيحي من معهد النفط الأمريكي American Petroleum Institute
يوضح تركيز النفط الليبي وكذلك انتاج ليبيا من النفط واسعار النفط .







كما يوضح الجدول التالي انواع خام النفط الليبي وكذلك كثافته ونسبه الكبريت فيه






بالنضر الي هذا الجدول سنجد ان معظم أنواع النفط الليبي يتميز بانخفاض كبير لنسبه الكبريت فيه
حيث انه وبلا منازع يكاد يكون أفضل أنواع النفط في الشرق الأوسط وإفريقيا ومن أجود الأنواع الموجودة عالميا ويمكن القول أن بعض أنواع النفط الليبي تتفوق أيضا حتى علي خامات معروفه مثل خام برنت و غرب تكساس من حيث الكثافة والجودة وقله الكبريت .


المصادر : http://en.wikipedia.org معهد النفط الامريكي American Petroleum Institute


اللهم علمنا ما جهلنا وذكرنا ما نسينا وزدنا علما وانفعنا بما علمتنا يا رب العالمين
تم بعون الله في
2011-12-02
الموافق
7 محرم 1433 هــ


اخوكم في الله
المهندس محمد ابوحولي
[email protected]​


----------



## Tarek Guelmois (15 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور الاخ محمد على التوضيح


----------



## محمد الاكرم (15 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام
شكرا على الموضوع
ولك مواصفات الخامات
http://www.etc-cte.ec.gc.ca/databases/OilProperties/Default.aspx
ومن بينها sahara blend وzarzaitine
وفقكم الله


----------



## Eng.Mahammed (15 ديسمبر 2011)

tarek guelmois قال:


> مشكور الاخ محمد على التوضيح



العفو اخي الكريم
شكرا لك


----------



## Eng.Mahammed (15 ديسمبر 2011)

محمد الاكرم قال:


> السلام
> شكرا على الموضوع
> ولك مواصفات الخامات
> http://www.etc-cte.ec.gc.ca/databases/oilproperties/default.aspx
> ...




بالفعل اخي الكريم
ويوجد ايضا خام الزيتينه وخام السرير والسدرة

شكرا لك


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (15 ديسمبر 2011)

_مشكور اخي عندنا بالعراق حقول تسمى حقول القيارة تصل درجه ال api 25.8 وتعتبر من اثقل انواع الحقول _


----------



## Eng.Mahammed (15 ديسمبر 2011)

محمدجاسم العامري قال:


> _مشكور اخي عندنا بالعراق حقول تسمى حقول القيارة تصل درجه ال api 25.8 وتعتبر من اثقل انواع الحقول _




ايضا يا اخي توجد في ليبيا نفوط ذات ثقل ولاكن ليست بتلك الدرجه

شكرا لمرورك اخي


----------



## braq33 (2 فبراير 2012)

thank you for this effort .


----------

